# Bianchi and Steel frames



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it me or is Bianchi getting a way from making steel frame road bikes. It seems that they are putting their focus towards carbon. I guess I cant blame them. I was hoping to pic up a new Veloce, but I guess they have stopped making them. :confused5: 

Any suggestions on a nice Bianchi steel frame road bike. The Virata is still available right? I would prefere it in Celeste...

Thanks
Chris


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Geez!!!!! I thought this was a Bianchi thread, aparently no one knows anything about Bianchi and steel frames.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

This thread may help:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107892


----------

